# Apple distributor/store/service center in delhi?



## chesss (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a ipod shuffle here, that refuses to connect to a PC {usb device not recognized}, and doesn't get charged. It works fine otherwise..


Is there any apple store or something in delhi, where I can get it checked, to see if its the ipod or the connector that's broken.

and its still under warranty, but since I bought it from US, I don't think the warranty holds here.


----------



## slugger (Jul 24, 2007)

heres a *soln*

hers a *number*

btw ipods need usb 2.0, wont work in usb 1.x


----------



## chesss (Jul 25, 2007)

> heres a soln


 thx but I have tried that and everything else(including smashing it on the wall)
I'll try the number though1, thanks

Just talked to apple care.
They were most helpful! 
Gave me a case number, so I'll get a replacement cable or ipod when I  go to a specified service center(in yusuf sarai)

EDIT:
Just came back from 'anything mac' at yusuf sarai, delhi.
Again the staff was very helpful, and I should get a replacement for an ipod in 2-15 days 

Thanks slugger for your help.


----------



## daydreamerrocker (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is the updated link
*www.apple.com/in/
Click Buy
Feed in / Select the city name
you are roaring to go!!!!
All the best
daydreamerrocker


----------



## Pat (Feb 2, 2009)

chesss said:


> Just came back from 'anything mac' at yusuf sarai, delhi.
> Again the staff was very helpful, and I should get a replacement for an ipod in 2-15 days



Typically Apple


----------

